# Strong Overtures



## sammyg29 (Mar 1, 2019)

Looking for an introduction similar to Mozart: "Don Giovanni" Overture.

To be more specific - I'm mainly referring to this part of the intro:

0:28 to 0:42


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Beethoven’s Egmont and Coriolan overtures and Brahms’ Tragic overture come to mind, in case you haven’t heard those.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

There's Weber (Oberon).
Bruckner's Overture in G.
Berward's "Estrella de Soria"


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Consecration of the House?


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Weber's _Der Beherrscher der Geister_ has an emphatic beginning, and it's just fun.


----------

